# Congratulations FTgoldens!!



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

On your first place qualifying this weekend with your pup Shine!!! I'm so thrilled for you and can't wait to see how far you guys go!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I love hearing about these competitive Goldens that do well....Good Luck!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FT

Congratulations!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats big time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks all!
He was a very good boy! 
Now he gets to enter the big leagues!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! Do you have a photo of that fine Blue Ribbon!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Do you have a photo of that fine Blue Ribbon!


Thanks Ms. Alaska!
And yes, I have a photo of it  ... but not the skill to move it from my phone to the forum! 
But it sure is pretty!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! This is awesome!


----------

